# Catfishing 10/29



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I took my dad and my brother in law out this morning. We had to wait for fog to lift. So we ended up waiting until around 10 before we felt comfortable. We caught 9 catfish total. Biggest being my bro in laws 32# bluecat. I got what I would guess is my new pb channel cat, weighed in right at 10#. All were caught on either frozen shad or frozen skipjack.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job!! Great Blue and channel both!

Salmonid


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Good lookin fish


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Good job! May I ask what pool of the ohio river you were fishing?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. Was fishing the Markland pool.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice fish. Looking forward tobhitting the river soon. 

What was the current like?



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Current was normal, just enough.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Nice fish congrats


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

You did have a grate day 10 fish is above the averge from most of what I read on the forum this year. Good to know there is a least 1 big Bluecat left in the river. I know I have only caught two 1 pound blues all year. That Channel is also bigger than most channels for this part of the river. Thanks for sharing the photos gives us hope we can hook into a big fish someday. Norb

P.S. Thanks for the replies about my request on the Skipjacks


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Awesome! Keep up the good work!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like a great day on the Ohio . Nothing like fishing for cats in the winter.


----------

